# Louisiana Limits Summer Flounder Limits



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

The flounder fishing on Sabine Lake turned on this week after the wind laid down. Last week it was redfish limits with a few flounder, but this week it has been flounder limits with a few redfish.

The summer fishing for flounder on Sabine has greatly improved since Texas has lowered the flounder limits during November and December. The limit on flounder in Louisiana is 10 per day and guide limits count.

So come on over to Sabine for some great flounder fishing. The best thing about the fish you catch in Sabine is that you can eat them.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------

